# Fur on paws



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

This may be an odd question. 

One of my Maine **** mixes has really long and fuzzy tufts of hair in between her fingers and pad. She loves running and jumping everywhere but when she lands she always slips because of that fur. When she jumps down from someplace high, she slips and hits her head (not badly). She hasn't had any serious injuries from slipping, but I worry. Would it be okay to cut or trim back that tuft of fur?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I wouldn't think it would hurt to trim them back. Taffy, my maine **** mix, he has the big fluffy feet, along with him being big and fluffy everywhere, tail especially, he doesn't have any problems slipping around, but he is 5 and pretty lazy  I hear that they have those big furry feet to protect their paws while walking in the snow. Unless your kitty plans to be out in the snow, or it's cold, I would think you could cut them a little, but I think it's one of things that makes them so cute, their fluffy feet.


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

I know, I love that fluffy paw fur also! Adds even more cuteness! I've also noticed, that even my short hair kitties who are crazy running around everywhere, will slide on my kitchen floor. All I hear are their nails, like they are trying to grip. Clipping the fur may help a little, but they will likely still continue to slide.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Haha, it is really cute. I love how fluffy she is. I just worry that one day she'll slip and really hit her head hard. I have two other cats, one is a tabby mix and the other is another Maine **** mix (but he's black and shorthair), and they have no problem when running around and jumping. I think she doesn't have very good depth perception too, because when she tries to jump onto something, like the floor to my bed, she misses the bed by a few inches.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

It might not be depth perception but fuzzy feet too, making her lose a bit of traction when she's jumping off?


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

Mika is exactly the same. We try trim then when she lets us. Our vet said she'd never seen paws so furry 0_0

She doesn't like us cutting the hair, but it doesn't hurt her, and it stops her head butting the window when she jumps up on the windowsill and slides 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Whoah! Those are the furriest feet I've ever seen!

Is your cat part hobbit?


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

I was thinking exactly the same thing: (well, minus the hobbit part).

how old is your cat, molldee? the cats I've raised from kittens were usually sort of uncoordinated, and the last one who's three now, actually still is a little. he also still acts sort of kitten-ish. I think maybe some cats are sort of clumsy. it shouldn't hurt to trim that hair though.

lynx feet.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

And aren't those "cute" furry feet wonderful when it comes to tracking litter everywhere! I climb into bed and, if I close my eyes, I can feel just like I'm laying on the beach....without the benefit of a towel/blanket under me!
PS: I run a clippers over the bottoms of their feet....doesn't hurt them....and grows back FAST!


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

My baby and her furry feet  You can barely see her toes!


----------

